# Another Spaceliner lead



## jd56 (Dec 29, 2011)

So I can't get enough. I know, another JD56 find that he's going to ask us about.
Actually not really this time guys and gals.
I've been searching all the local (within 100 miles) listings for any , Mens or ladies, Spaceliner. As long as it is ridable and the chrome pops, oh and it has a TANK, tailight assy and dash of course, for some time now. 
I keep finding deals on everything but the Spaceliner. I see how these collections start. Get something to satisfy the want, not necessarily the need. 
Most listings I've found within the last year that were worth buying were full retail. $300 ladies-$500 mens. 
Well this find is only $175 (ladies). Looks great I think.

http://easternshore.craigslist.org/bik/2758059747.html

Lights are gutted he says but that's workable. All seemd to be there. I have to drive 3hrs to get to this one though. It's a long drive to be disappointed. So he sent me some pics but, there is a catch. He has the bike on hold for a potential buyer that is coming to look at this weekend, just my luck right. Here are the pics he sent me.
Wish me luck. 
Dang, I've run out of room in my garage, I guess this one will have to park in the living room. provided it travels home with me.

Not asking the inevitable question "should I buy it?" but, wanted your thoughts if you have one.

Thanks


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hey jd56..."Deluxe"*

Hey jd56, Wayne again.
    I have that exact bike is excellent condition. The asking price is totally worth it!. It is even worth the $300.00.
 It is not just the standard Spaceliner, it is a 1964 Deluxe Spaceliner. The Deluxe had the all chrome frame and the 
"Rat Trap" springer. Yours also has the rare tail light ( they are almost always missing). I would call the guy and offer him more than the $150.00,
 perhaps that will sway him in your direction. I have attached pictures of mine, same bike. These bikes are going to steadily increase in value.
   Try your best to get it!...................Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been drooling over your resto'd Spaceliner for some time now. Even if its a ladies as a mens is what I really want now. The wife is content with the sweet Meteor Flite I got a month ago but, I agree this Spaceliner is sweet. Even if the headlights aren't working.  He says that the painted surfaces have been repainted so I assume he means the tank and rack. I'd hate to pay $200 but, you're probably right. A chance like this doesn't come around too often. I have another lead on a resto'd spaceliner that he is asking $325 and that is just out of my budget. Maybe I'll offer the $200.

Thanks for the kick in the pants on the good deal. I can always count on you to be honest.
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 29, 2011)

By the way Wayne,
I have the pictures of your Spaceliner on my favorites and as on of my background pictures on my computer. Just so I can drool. Great job on it!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 29, 2011)

*Thanks jd*

Thanks jd & good luck!..........Wayne
PS...A mens Deluxe Spaceliner came up for sale on our local Craigslist recently, but the headlight was broken and missing pieces anmd it had mild rust.
He wanted $200.00 for it, but i am really low on cash right now. I am still happy with the '61 Columbia Firebolt I bought, that need nothing.
Keep me posted...Wayne


----------



## partsguy (Dec 30, 2011)

BUY IT!

I pulled a Spaceliner out of a family barn about 2 years ago. Sadly, I've been hunting for the reflectors and the all the tank parts (or a complete tank if affordable) for just as long. I got a mostly complete girls Spaceliner with some parts I needed...but I didn't have the heart to tear her down. She was just too nice...so I resold her for $45 (I only paid $15).

I see the rear end of a mens Spaceliner or Flightliner in the picture...GET IT TOO!


----------



## jd56 (Dec 30, 2011)

*britkoarts.com*

I really enjoy finding great deals. It doesn't happen often.
I agree both mens and ladies spaceliners would be a great purchase. Mens is missing the tank. That would cost a bit to find. But, I'm ready to make a bundle offer. Say $325 for both.
The seller has a website britkoarts.com that shows his various bikes. The ladies spaceliner is not on there though.
He has offered me a 67'AMF Skyrider that also is missing the tank. Not too familiar with them. But the "evolution" book shows one (65') that has a pedestal light rather than a tanklight. Got to have a tanklight.
After the kick in the pants from Wayne on not letting this spaceliner get away, I countered the sellers price of $175 with $200 hoping he would hold for me. But, the seller is one that stands by his principles and will not sell before the potential buyer sees it. Sellers today don't do that and I respect him for that. Stand up guy.
I will keep you posted


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 30, 2011)

*I have  one  of those  to*

I have one of those to   id  put pictures up   but id have to take   every thing out tof  the  garage out to   get to it
  chucksoldbikes


----------



## jd56 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Another Spaceliner .....what would you do?*

Let me first say, I appreciate all the feedback on these Spaceliners. I respect all that has been advised....but, now there is another opportunity being dangled in front of me.

I have done some soul searching and budget figuring. What would you do? 
Here is the issue.

 The seller with the extremely reasonable priced Spaceliner (price of $175 or even $200, that needs the lights  repaired...not sure what though...probably another $50 to repair),  is a long distance drive and adds  $75 to $100 in fuel and tolls, with the total purchase with all expenses  somewhere near $350.
 Then there is a local retail antique shop that has an extact reconditioned Spaceliner (minus the chainring cover...what does that cost?) with replaced working headlight bulbs, now LEDs and he is only 20 minutes away, that he'll let go for what he has in it at $300.00. This guy does real nice work and has repainted the bike (no pictures avail) but, Ive been drooling over it for a while now.
 My local guy also has a mid 60's red ladies Fliteliner with all the parts there and extremely clean. 
He would do a bundle deal for both at $500. 
This Fliteliner is in great condition but, also has been repainted. Not sure of the retail value of this yet. But, $200 seems to be full retail.

What to do?
The $175 is an offer that is amazingly priced and great for a local buyer. Total expenses $350 +/-
But, a sweet 64' Deluxe Spaceliner at $300 and a Fliteliner at $200, I can't decide if the Fliteliner is worth picking up too.

I think it makes sense to jump on at least the local shop's Spaceliner. Dang.....what would you do????


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 30, 2011)

[QUOTE
I think it makes sense to jump on at least the local shop's Spaceliner. Dang.....what would you do????[/QUOTE]

I would buy the 36-37 Shelby Cadillac I posted and I would meet you in Williamsburg.
No, it doesn't have tanklights but it is a throughbred bicycle that will always be more sought after and revered more than a 60's middleweight.

There is prewar and everything else...

You asked, and that's what I would do as a best available local option to my knowledge, and of course, biased opinion.

Chris


----------



## jd56 (Dec 30, 2011)

scrubbinrims said:


> [QUOTE
> I think it makes sense to jump on at least the local shop's Spaceliner. Dang.....what would you do????




I would buy the 36-37 Shelby Cadillac I posted and I would meet you in Williamsburg.
No, it doesn't have tanklights but it is a throughbred bicycle that will always be more sought after and revered more than a 60's middleweight.

There is prewar and everything else...

You asked, and that's what I would do as a best available local option to my knowledge, and of course, biased opinion.

Chris[/QUOTE]

Chris, you are the man. Thanks but, I'm into the tanklight Middleweights at present. I do have a couple Ballooners and should get a mens model. However it's not in the cards at the moment.
I appreciate the bias offer and your willingness to travel.  
But, you're right I asked "what would you do?". Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Spaceliner and Stratoflite or Astroflite added to my collection*

Thanks to everybody who gave me feedback on this quest.

Yeah, so the long distant Spaceliner was sold this morning. Would have been cheaper before expenses but, about the same after fuel costs.
So, I picked up the blue Spaceliner and the red Murray from the local bike shop guy.

I couldn't bring them home yet because,  he was finishing the headlight wiring on both bikes and has to find the lens for the red ?flite and take off the front generator.
The Murray seat and grips are wrong but, everything else looks correct. The blue Spaceliner is missing the crank "spinner hub".

Both bikes are Sears products because the perfix of the serial number is 502. Once they get in my driveway I can check the Bike date book for the exact years. 
I'm thinking 64' on the Spaceliner and around 62' on the Murray ?flite. The rear rack and lenses are pre 64' on this red one. 
Hey researching the date codes is part of the enjoyment.

I almost bought the red JC Higgins....but another $175 was just too pricey. They have this listed for $350. 
This guy does great work and his bikes are always very clean. Complete pics to follow.

All I need now is a mens deluxe Spaceliner or the never available Firebolt.


----------



## friendofthedevil (Jan 4, 2012)

*spaceliner on CL*

Check Springfield, Il CL for a chrome Spaceliner.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 5, 2012)

friendofthedevil said:


> Check Springfield, Il CL for a chrome Spaceliner.




Friendof...... looks clean but, all the electronics are missing. But, $100 seems a tad high. Someone will jump on it for sure.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Bummer. No additions to the flock*



jd56 said:


> Thanks to everybody who gave me feedback on this quest.
> 
> Yeah, so the long distant Spaceliner was sold this morning. Would have been cheaper before expenses but, about the same after fuel costs.
> So, I picked up the blue Spaceliner and the red Murray from the local bike shop guy.
> ...




Well. I decided to pass on the 2 Murrays listed. The Bikes are nice but....requested a refund of my investment.

Now I'm in the market again. WTB a clean Columbia Firebolt or Firearrow with the "eyeball" headlamps. Anyone got one?


----------



## dungo (Jan 7, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Well. I decided to pass on the 2 Murrays listed. The Bikes are nice but....requested a refund of my investment.
> 
> Now I'm in the market again. WTB a clean Columbia Firebolt or Firearrow with the "eyeball" headlamps. Anyone got one?




Hey JD56,
I have a lead on what i think is a Spaceliner.. I dont know if your still looking for one but... I heard through the grapevine, that a place about 5 minutes from me is selling a sears bicycle... The man describing it to me does not know bikes, but he described it and it sounded like a spaceliner... I will be checking it out tomorrow, and if your interested i will let you know whether or not its a spaceliner... Their asking $100 so if it is a nice spaceliner i will buy it and i could sell it to you, (shippping) but i would need a bit of a profit 
I will let you know


----------



## jd56 (Jan 7, 2012)

dungo said:


> Hey JD56,
> I have a lead on what i think is a Spaceliner.. I dont know if your still looking for one but... I heard through the grapevine, that a place about 5 minutes from me is selling a sears bicycle... The man describing it to me does not know bikes, but he described it and it sounded like a spaceliner... I will be checking it out tomorrow, and if your interested i will let you know whether or not its a spaceliner... Their asking $100 so if it is a nice spaceliner i will buy it and i could sell it to you, (shippping) but i would need a bit of a profit
> I will let you know




where are you?


----------



## dungo (Jan 7, 2012)

I am in Arizona right now.  Where are you?


----------



## dungo (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh i never mind i just saw where your from haha


----------



## jd56 (Jan 7, 2012)

*sent you a pm*



dungo said:


> I am in Arizona right now.  Where are you?




I sent you a pm


----------

